# redneck cattle gate



## frodo (Mar 26, 2015)

very interesting design,,,

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mipJzKUBJQY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mipJzKUBJQY[/ame]


----------



## Chris (Mar 26, 2015)

I should do that instead of an electric gate on my property.


----------



## JoeD (Mar 27, 2015)

I have heard the just the slats are enough to keep the cattle in. Some times they just paint the lines and works.


----------



## Sparky617 (Mar 27, 2015)

Cool design, but doesn't the grate keep the cattle from crossing?  Their hooves would go through the openings so they won't walk on them.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 27, 2015)

Sparky617 said:


> Cool design, but doesn't the grate keep the cattle from crossing?  Their hooves would go through the openings so they won't walk on them.



That's the beauty of it, it dosn't do anything but amuse the builder and the rest of us.


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 27, 2015)

I wonder how a truckload of hay bales will fit thru that......


----------



## Sparky617 (Mar 27, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> I wonder how a truckload of hay bales will fit thru that......




Not well.


----------



## Drywallinfo (Mar 30, 2015)

I would not call that a redneck cattle gate. I would title it an Archimedian Cattle Gate.  Very ingenious use of lever arms! After all, Archimedes said he could move the world with a long enough lever arm. 

A true redneck cattle gate is one that is opened by the force of your beat up pickup trucks bumper and then closed, as shown at http://www.joe-ks.com/archives_jun2012/CowGate.jpg


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 30, 2015)

link didn't work for me


----------

